# The Hamptons



## P-E (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone else have Hampton taking on Duke for the National Championship? I couldn't tell you what UNI or UAB stand for but they sound like winners to me. Where's University of Phoenix this year dammit?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2015)

University of Northern Illinois and University of Alabama Birmingham


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2015)

I have Kentucky vs Virginia


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 17, 2015)

In my neighborhood league I have North Carolina (my team) beating Duke (Mrs Dex's team).

In my serious leagues I have Villanova over Arizona


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought UAB cut their sports programs completely.

I will not be partaking in bracket filling out because my team is not allowed to participate.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I thought UAB cut their sports programs completely.
> 
> I will not be partaking in bracket filling out because my team is not allowed to participate.




They cut football and multiple intramurals and low buck programs like rifle and bowling.


----------



## P-E (Mar 18, 2015)

Yar. Hampton won.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Does anyone else have Hampton taking on Duke for the National Championship? I couldn't tell you what UNI or UAB stand for but they sound like winners to me. Where's University of Phoenix this year dammit?




I've actually been to UNI. They play in a giant dome that looks like a boob.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2015)

Game #2 and I already lost a Final 4 team. Glad I could donate again...


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2015)

Did you really have Iowa State over Duke?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn, both ISU &amp; Baylor lost......


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2015)

And TX is beating Butler.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, I'm from bracket busters, how can I help you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2015)

> I'm the Mayhem Bracket Predictor and I'm gonna help that lady in accounting who's never even seen a game, WIN IT ALL.


----------



## P-E (Mar 19, 2015)

Go Hampton!


----------



## goodal (Mar 20, 2015)

Nopes. UK all the way BABY!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## willsee (Mar 20, 2015)

Almost Louisville gametime

Let's go Cards. Ready to see Montrezl dunk over a 7'6" guy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it true that UK has been eliminated already?

Never mind. Someone just thought I did care about this.


----------



## P-E (Mar 20, 2015)

There has been a lot of close games. Fun to watch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2015)

willsee said:


> Almost Louisville gametime
> 
> Let's go Cards. Ready to see Montrezl dunk over a 7'6" guy.




That guy dunked twice, and I'm pretty sure he didn't jump either time. I also saw him throw a pass like a baseball.


----------



## P-E (Mar 24, 2015)

Virginia and Villanova really busted up my bracket. Looking like could be UK vs Duke


----------



## willsee (Mar 24, 2015)

Cards cards cards


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2015)

Pulling for Wisconsin, North Carolina, Michigan State in that order.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>


----------



## willsee (Mar 28, 2015)

We meet again Izzo


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 28, 2015)

willsee said:


> We meet again Izzo


Here's hoping for a different result than last time.


----------



## goodal (Mar 29, 2015)

What a game, what a game!! I had at least two heart attacks during our fight with the Irish. They didn't shut down the lane until way into the 2nd half and that August dude was dominant until he ran out of steam. The Irish looked really good, though. Just not quite enough.


----------



## willsee (Mar 29, 2015)

Groan

Four roses time


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2015)

willsee said:


> Groan
> 
> Four roses time


If I told you L'ville would make it to the Elite 8 before the tourney started, you would have taken it smiling...don't lie.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bucky's comin' for YOU Wil.....


----------



## willsee (Mar 30, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Groan
> ...


Definitely. Doesn't make watching a layup roll off the rim make you groan.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 30, 2015)

willsee said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


Not nearly as much as missing all those free throws in the second half...or getting the ball with 32 seconds left, down by 4, and dribbling for 21 seconds before shooting...or losing an 8 point first half lead.

Bottom line, Rick got out-coached in the second half. They made changes at halftime and just beat our ass.


----------



## goodal (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a hardcore UK fan, but also a Pitino fan. I pull for Louyville to win all but one game a year.


----------



## willsee (Mar 31, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I don't think it was so much out-coached just Louisville couldn't hit a lay-up and Montrezl was gassed. They were 3-20 at one point in the 2nd half.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's kind of a weird situation for MSU this year.

On one hand, they are in the toughest possible Final Four with three #1 seeds.

On the other, they are getting well over 25% of the press because they are the only non-#1 seed.

They are not exactly a Cinderella but they're the closest thing this year.


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2015)

It's weird. I look at MSU and Duke and think "there's no way they stand a chance against Wisconsin or Kentucky." Then I remember that Wisconsin just squeaked by MSU in the B10 championship.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 1, 2015)

It's the not so secret weapon: Izzo.


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> It's the not so secret weapon: Izzo.




Even Izzo admitted they weren't very good this year and have just gotten hot at the right time.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 1, 2015)

Back in 1997, I cleaned up in the local office pool bracket, nailing like 85% of my picks, including some great upsets.

After that glorious win, I decided to quit while I was ahead in the betting game and resolved never to fill out another bracket. I could only lose money from there.

I miss it though. Man, that $4 was a sweet win.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2015)

I did a bracket once by choosing the teams by school color and won money...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2015)

ON WISCONSIN!!! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2015)

BADGERS!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm trying to watch this but I really don't see how people get into this sport. This is worse than hockey (on tv)...


----------



## P-E (Apr 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I'm trying to watch this but I really don't see how people get into this sport. This is worse than hockey (on tv)...


Obviously you are not drinking enough.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 5, 2015)

Go go UW Madison!!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2015)

Great game the other night. Really hoping they stick it to Duke, just for the sake of having Big 10 champions in the two major college sports.


----------

